# Downgrading Xorg



## Pegasus711 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello

I recently upgraded from 10.3 to 11.1 and ever since my Xfce desktop has been behaving like a drunk laggard. Things like multiple chrome windows with a few tabs on each (say 5 to 7) causes the desktop to slow down considerably.

Some websites do not even open now taking forever until I retry after several tab closes. After which it sometimes work

I do not what changed but I am finding that doing day to day tasks have become a nightmare.

Is there any way I could downgrade the Xorg version to the one found in 10.3?


----------



## getopt (Sep 30, 2017)

You notice nasty symptoms when using your browser. Well you probably are not the first with such problems.

But you probably are the first one wanting to "downgrade" Xorg and even your OS as you have posted there:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/62658/

With all respects, but how did you come to those conclusions for a cure? Had a bad night?

First thing what I'd do with a slow browser: Get rid of installed add-ons, browser-bars and the like. Clean the browser cache. If that is too complicated try to delete the browser profile in your home directory (make a backup first)  and start over.


----------



## forquare (Oct 1, 2017)

Have you tried switching browsers? I’ve noticed no such issues using www/firefox before/after upgrading. Could it not be a Chrome issue?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 1, 2017)

Had you reinstalled all packages after the upgrade?

`pkg upgrade -f`


----------

